# The Hermitage



## Scotia (Aug 7, 2020)

Went to look for the acorn sculpture above the carpark at the Hermitage Dunkeld but ran oot o trees n hill, ended up heading doon the other side. Decided to turn back before i ran oot o light. Next time maybe!


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 7, 2020)

cov 19 house then.


----------



## Scotia (Aug 8, 2020)

Ossian's cave to be more precise.


----------



## Scotia (Aug 8, 2020)

It's going to be a cracking day.


----------



## Scotia (Aug 8, 2020)

Falls of Dochart.


----------



## Scotia (Aug 8, 2020)

Not sure if the mirror image on Loch Awe will show up on the computer better than the phone.


----------



## Scotia (Aug 8, 2020)

Pulled up at a friends just  outside Kilmore , five minutes later someone is taking pics of the motorhome so i went over to them and asked what he is doing. Reply was photo evidence for the police, for what reason i asked, we are sick of you campers pitching up were ever you want. I explained why i was here oh i didn't know that and walked off, what a prick!


----------



## Scotia (Aug 9, 2020)

The old Military road is now open through to Arrochar.


----------



## Scotia (Aug 9, 2020)

Final stop for the weekend is The Slanj Tarbet.




My only advice if going Scotland for a visit is go, down side the weather is pish and always raining, as you can see from the pictures, bring your wellies ( wellington boots or any other designer brand ) as it is always wet in gods country.
These pictures have been through Photoshop to give a false impression that we have great weather and the one most scenic country's in the world and they also claim to be one of the most hospitable countries in the world.
It's up to you to make yer ain mind up, all i ask is dont listen to the anti SNP anti English resentment brigade and come see for yourself be accepted with open arms at a social distance as per Nicky Sturgen's reccomendation, ye wulny be let doon!
P.S. my wee red body must be an aĺergic reaction to something and not sunburn!
Off to have a beer tasting session with Tom one of the  the proprietor's o the Slanj how open can that be?
Sam


----------



## Scotia (Aug 10, 2020)

Had a wee early morning walk with the dug before heading for home. Was forecast for heavy rain around Argyle but scorching in the borders.
Where next ? All cleaned ready for the next   oot!


----------

